
Tech jobs: Minorities have degrees, but don't get hired - knowtheory
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2014/10/12/silicon-valley-diversity-tech-hiring-computer-science-graduates-african-american-hispanic/14684211/
======
ecspike
For me, the key takeaway was in this quote: "If you go to the same prestigious
universities every single time and every single year to recruit people ...
then you are going to get the same people over and over again."

That is something that grounds it in not just being a minority thing but also
a "oh you didn't go to an Ivy, MIT, Berkeley, or Stanford" thing.

------
dozzie
There is a fundamental flaw in apparent measurement method: authors have
counted _graduates_ , but compared them to _already employed_. Authors seem to
not take into an account the workforce present before CS graduates entered the
job market.

